# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Chlorophytum comosum 'Variegatum'

## frfmfrfm

Histología vegetal.

Como todos sabéis he ido dando mis primeros pasos sobre  los estudios de células vegetales, este pequeño estudio está realizado aproximadamente hace dos meses, espero ir avanzando y mejorando. 
Voy a empezar por un estolón de una maceta de Cinta, Mala madre, Lazo de amor, dicha planta la tengo en la ventana, aunque es una planta más de interior.
Empiezo por dos fotos de dicha planta y una tercera del estolón que es donde realice el corte de la sección fina del vegetal. 







Una foto de la sección entera teñida con rojo neutro.



Este tema tendrá algunas partes más.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muy buenas de nuevo, sigo este post con una foto general del conjunto de la sección, en él se puede ver que estamos hablando de una planta  monocotiledóneas porque los haces vasculares están dispersos en el tejido fundamental.



La segunda foto resalto un estoma, en ellos se realiza los intercambios de gases y de pérdida de agua de las plantas.
Como hemos comprobado los estomas no solo están en las hojas como tuvimos la oportunidad de ver en una hoja de rosal, sino que también existen en los tallos.




Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------


## REEGE

Éstas fotos preciosas Francisco...
Cuirosos temas como siempre los que nos presentas.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Para terminar subo dos fotos, la primera resalto tres partes fundamentales del tejido del estolón.

Epidermis, como se puede observar está formada por una series de células fuertemente unidas y que sirve de protección entre otras cosas.

Parénquimas, son todos los tejidos que forman un tono continuo, llenan espacios libres que dejan otros órganos.

Haz vascular, son los conductos que forman el sistema vascular primario de las plantas siendo parte de este tejido el xilema y floema.



La segunda foto es de varios haces vasculares a 1000x aumentos junto con las células de la parénquimas.



Espero que os haya gustado esta nueva introducción a este mundo de lo pequeño.
Un saludo a todos, Francisco.

----------

